# Tinting tail lights



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning on tinting my tail lights this week as a little weekend project. Does anyone have any experience in removing the tail lights off the car? Has anyone tried to do this as well? Any help/input would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## luiscarlos59 (Jun 10, 2001)

*a*

what do you use to tint?


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

luiscarlos59 said:


> what do you use to tint?


My friend is picking up some tints from his supplier. I'm not sure what kind they are. I'll post pictures of the process and results after this weekend.


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sorry but this is idiotic. Gotta love the guy on the highway with limo tint on his tails that you can barely see.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

gtitx1 said:


> I'm sorry but this is idiotic. Gotta love the guy on the highway with limo tint on his tails that you can barely see.


LOL... aren't we quick to judge? You realize there are different shades of tints? The tints I will be applying will be of the lightest shade still retaining the overall color of red. I am simply looking to darken the tail lights not blacked them out.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

gtitx1 said:


> I'm sorry but this is idiotic. Gotta love the guy on the highway with limo tint on his tails that you can barely see.


I agree. Its not the best idea from a rear end accident standpoint. You could end up being at fault and perhaps even not-covered by your collision policy.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

DennisMitchell said:


> I agree. Its not the best idea from a rear end accident standpoint. You could end up being at fault and perhaps even not-covered by your collision policy.


Have you ever driven behind an A3/S3? The tail lights are so bright that a light shade of tint will hardly diminish the brightness. I have actually received complaints from people stopped behind me at the traffic lights at night.

Look at these tail lights.

http://fourtitude.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Audi-S3-sedan-Vossen-CVT-Naples-Speed-328.jpg

I don't know if they are tinted but they definitely look darker.


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

KingoftheWok said:


> Have you ever driven behind an A3/S3? The tail lights are so bright that a light shade of tint will hardly diminish the brightness. I have actually received complaints from people stopped behind me at the traffic lights at night.
> 
> Look at these tail lights.
> 
> ...


That seems like a reasonable amount of tint. And yes, headlights and taillights are so bright on many new cars. It is a real distraction at times. 

My point about liability stands, it is possible you could regret it if you are rear ended. 

Enjoy your ride!


----------

